
Couchdrop – Secure cloud upload server - mshindo
https://couchdrop.io
======
imrehg
Not bad, trying it out for some use cases it could fit quite well. Cheers!

Good:

* Temporary credentials, that can be added e.g. per machine basis (very useful!)

* Very simple Dropbox integration

Bad:

* No way to upload to a subdirectory (but in dropbox root), it should be really like other Dropbox apps, that goes to a separate Apps/ dir.

* No way to separate uploads into directories either, eg. `scp filename user@host:somewhere/` will actually create a "somewhere" file, instead of "filename". `scp filename user@host:somewhere/filename` will upload nothing.

Ugly:

* I'm logged in as "Signed in as michael.lawson", not sure what is going on, account info leaking across accounts, or it's just a placeholder text set up left over from somewhere?

* Using `ssh-dss` server host key, have to explicitly enable in my ssh settings with HostKeyAlgorithms (see [http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html](http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html))

* Password authentication with SSH, so either run it interactively, or use `sshpass` to do upload in a script non-interactively.

~~~
ktta
michael.lawson looks like someone who forgot you clean up code and who wrote
the program (footnote of page):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12109739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12109739)

~~~
happyslobro
Oh man, he's going to be internet-famous in a few days if that doesn't get
fixed. Next time he applies for a software job, the technical interviewer will
be like "Micheal Lawson? The Micheal Lawson?! <insert new meme>"

~~~
happyslobro
Nous sommes tous Micheal Lawson

------
b3h3moth
The first 'default' tentative failed:

    
    
      $ scp g13578.png <user>@ssh.couchdrop.io:
      Unable to negotiate with 54.66.180.100 port 22: no matching host key type found. 
      Their offer: ssh-dss
    

The second works with a small fix:

    
    
      $ scp -oHostKeyAlgorithms=+ssh-dss g13578.png <user>@ssh.couchdrop.io:
      Password authentication
      Password: xxx
    

but I don't understand why I'm logged as michael.lawson!?!

~~~
mthoms
I'm not sure why that is, but michael.lawson is the author of the tool.

------
erikb
How again do I increase security by adding a middleman server to the process
that I don't even know? How do I know what happens to my files exactly? How do
I know I can trust you guys with my files?

------
mshindo
Sourcecode has just been released to github.
[https://github.com/bluewhale/couchdrop](https://github.com/bluewhale/couchdrop)

------
planetjones
Website not usable on iOS. For any company or organisation, never mind a
technology focused operation, this really should not be the case.

~~~
hiou
Curious why you don't direct that at the company responsible for iOS?

~~~
bdcravens
Seriously? Was it Netscape's fault when someone built a site that only worked
in IE?

~~~
hiou
When you use an OS that is well known for rendering html/css issues I can't
see why you would be surprised and not direct that to Apple.

~~~
bdcravens
Why not both? I assume some rendering issues can occur, but I expect competent
developers to deliver some degree of usability across mainstream browsers.

------
amalcon
Clever idea. I'd be a bit hesitant to hand account credentials over to a
service like this, but there are people who are more comfortable with that
than I. One nitpick about the landing page, though:

> This means you can upload your files direct to your desktop from devices
> that do not support Dropbox or Amazon AWS storage and its secure.

Services like this really ought to have proper spelling and grammar on the
landing page. This is a run-on sentence. It also uses "its" where "it's"
should be used. It doesn't matter to me (I have no use for something like
this), but it's likely going to put some people off.

I'd suggest just changing it to "securely upload", and get rid of the end of
the line entirely.

------
jrignacio
is this actually working already? signed up, logged in and it says signed in
as michael.lawson on the upper right.

~~~
rzr
Same, I cant add any DB account.

Is it possible to mount and list files using fuse or sshfs ? or is it just
write only ?

------
igtztorrero
Good idea, I need it. but michael.lawson on top ???? Many security issues
involve. Better make it open source.

------
pimpl
This looks like a really good idea! The only thing is that I’d rather not give
it full Dropbox access.

------
patates
You can attach a Dropbox or a Google Drive folder to your server and then
access them via SCP?

~~~
CPAhem
It looks like it only works with AWS and Dropbox. For Google Drive you'll need
another encryption tool like Syncdocs
[http://syncdocs.com](http://syncdocs.com)

------
andyhoang
sorry but when should I use this?

------
mrmondo
Wouldn't a completely stateless read/only server be a lot more secure?

------
jaequery
anyone know what the privacy policy on this? i am guessing they(clouchdrop)
can read/write your dropbox/s3?

------
alkimie2
I don't know. I was not blown away. I don't know why it is 'robotic' all it is
doing is sliding one way or another. You could make something out of MDF on
wheels and move it by hand easily. Much less effort and complexity.

~~~
dewey
Wrong thread?

